# Odd question for any HS724TA owner



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry for such an odd ball question. [email protected] was kind enough to share his thoughts but was unable to confirm, since he did not have a pre 2015-2016 unit to measure. I need to know the height of the HS724TA SB, measured *without the chute*, and *with the upper handlebar removed*. (clearly I am not asking anyone to actually do this , just measure as if they were removed) I hope to transport a used unit home using my crossover SUV and need to know if it will fit, or if I will need to arrange for an alternate method. If 724 owner(s) could spare a couple of minutes with a tape measure, I will truly appreciate your time and replies. I am to pick this up on Saturday 19 Sept. 2015. Thanks so much to all who are able to assist. Bill


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I do not have a track model, but I have a HS724WA, measurements should be roughly the same.
Height from floor to fuel cap = 26-27"
Lenght from augers to lower handle bars = 41-42"
Width with no side skids = 24-25"


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks hsblowersfan. Hopefully some "track" owners can/will confirm. [email protected] thought it might be as much as 29" to top of gas cap. I know there are 724 track owners on SBF. Please -take a minute or so for a quick height check - Thanks again! Bill


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The auger housing on the heel models look like is diving a bit while on track units it usually seat pretty straight on a horizontal line.
In my opinion track models are actually slightly smaller in height compared to wheel models. I have an HS828WA and 2 HS828TA and I have noticed that. Is the same scenario with my Yamahas (wheel models are slightly taller than track models) .
If you have 27" of clearance I can guaratee you it will fit, and with the track models if you raise the auger housing the height from the floor to the gas cap will be even smaller since it pivots on the front axle.


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

hsblowerfan, not sure I can visualize your last comment. If I were to raise the bucket to the "up" position - like for gravel driveways, this somehow lowers the total height from ground to top of gas cap? I don't have enough hands on experience with the mechanical design to know how that works. I guess I thought the main frame with tracks is directly attached to the motor and raising, lowering bucket was independent somehow. If it actually lowers the main portion a bit, that would be terrific. Thank you again!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Drift-King said:


> hsblowerfan, not sure I can visualize your last comment. If I were to raise the bucket to the "up" position - like for gravel driveways, this somehow lowers the total height from ground to top of gas cap? I don't have enough hands on experience with the mechanical design to know how that works. I guess I thought the main frame with tracks is directly attached to the motor and raising, lowering bucket was independent somehow. If it actually lowers the main portion a bit, that would be terrific. Thank you again!


That is right, when you raise the bucket like for clearing a grass area or for transportation, it lowers the rear part of the blower since it pivots on the front axle.


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

hsblowerfan - I see what you are saying re: pivot point, never noticed it before, so few pictures showing bucket "tipped" like a see-saw around the front axle. This should help I suspect. Thank you.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can also if needed remove the tracks, for about an inch more of clearance. 
You'll need a 14mm open end wrench, 14mm deep socket and a ratchet. Loosen the outer track adjustment nuts the move the inner nuts all the way in to get slack on the tracks, they should come right off (bring some penetrating fluid in case is needed).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

I took the dimensional drawing from the shop manual and scaled it in a line-art software program. 

Since the overall height is a published spec, it was easy enough to drop in another line and read from the left-side ruler:


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow--neat idea Robert.

Drift King--looks like you may owe this guy a beer sometime


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

DK -

I doubt even with the bars and chute removed, you're going to clear it.

I recall once I toyed of it in my SUV, but I ended up borrowing a family members minivan, took out the seats ands transported it that way, all in 1 piece. With the help of DIY ramps on the bumer.


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

Robert - thanks so much. This helped me and probably others. You are an amazing resource to all on Honda related forums. Thanks again.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I did a measuring comparison on my HS828 wheel and my HS828 track and the engine bed height is indeed 1/2"-3/4" lower on the track model. I remeasured the oveall height on my HS724 wheel model and it is under 27".
I would like you to measure the height from floor to fuel cap and report it once you get it, I am very curious to know what it really is, because I think that it is 25-27" with the auger housing on "transportation" mode.


----------

